# Had a little fun today



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

Swapping some turbos around on the race truck and wanted to take a break so I threw the new cruze up on the dyno to see what the ol girl would make, see if it was close to gm's rating. 

I wanted to get a baseline before the fun started on this 

made 143hp which is a bit above gm rating. Car turned 700miles while on the dyno lol

















Just for fun, here's my race truck I was working on 









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I think GM rate the CTD at 151 though. It got a slight bump from its earlier rating. I can't remember what that was though (I want to say 148).


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Truck looks slow....


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Ahh. Turbo whine in stereo.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Its rated at 151hp but it puts down 143whp? Gm must have been conservative on its figures. What was your tq?


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

I would imagine their rating is flywheel like every other car they do.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I figured GMs rating was flywheel. But I'd think whp should've been closer to 130. Which makes me happy


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Now throw one of the turbos thats on your truck on the Cruze.


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

Ya typically it's about 15-20% loss thru drivetrain. 

Sounds like they they under rated these a bitbit


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

What was your tq numbers?


----------



## Sickdiesel (Apr 17, 2014)

Didn't take the time to take off skid plate to put rpm sensor on for torque


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm, I didn't know you had to plug into a sensor to get tq.

The more you know


----------

